# The Long Coat Gene or Allele



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

The Long Coat is a recessive gene or allele. 

Here is a link on how the long coat gene is carried and passed on, yes I know it's a malamute, but the gene is the same that produces long coats in German Shepherds;

malcoatcolor

_"It has recently been demonstrated that in many breeds, the gene FGF5 is responsible for whether a dog has a long coat (rough or fluffy), or a short (smooth) coat. The test Vetgen offers detects the presence or absence of the recessive allele that results in long coats when present in two copies, and as such allows dogs with short coats that carry a hidden "long coat" allele to be detected." _


----------

